# 2012 Workshop to Apartment Renovation



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am going to be posting here for my renovation of a workshop turned into an apartment. Its going to start with some of the things that I have found in the house that just blow my mind. I realize that I am nowhere near the education level or experience level of a contractor or tradesman of any sort but there are some things that should just be obvious. Some, not so much. Anyway I hope you all enjoy the pics and I will update as things happen so yall can help me out and answer any questions that I have. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of the snake skin I found hanging from the ceiling joists when I pulled down the drywall. Got to say, had to change my pants after that one.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd be calling Billy


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of some of the mold I found after tearing out some of the drywall. He framed, the plywood, then drywall. Dont understand that part but ok.


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

First pic: He drill a hole through the wall to pass some cable through a set of cabinets. This hole went completely through the wall. More of the mold stuff. 

Second pic: Untreated wood against concrete block wall.


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy moldy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

More mold


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of the outside bathroom wall. It was framed and then covered with particle board and then drywalled over. You can see that the water lines run through the studs but the drain line is notched out. There was no protection over any of the lines to prevent nails/screws from penetrating them. Yes, that is an untreated 2x4 secured to a concrete floor.


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

This is a little "stage" he built for the jail cell to go on. He framed it (with untreated 2x4) and then sheathed with particle board and glued the lil strips of wood to it to make it look good. This was done on top of a concrete floor with no vapor barrier beneath.  Yes, I said jail cell. Pic to follow.


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Here are the pics of the jail cell. I dont know why he had it in there. There are many rumors to go along with it, but I do not know for a fact and he is now dead, so I cant get it straight from the horses mouth. I know that when the house was bought, it had a twin bed, dresser, and a lamp in there. Thats all i know. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Contractormedic (Jul 11, 2012)

This here has been my saving grace.  Other than my son, this has helped me more than anything deal with the ignorance and stupidity that I have found in this death trap of a home. Sometimes, it just takes a swig, sometimes it takes the bottle. I am sure almost everyone here can agree to that at one point or another.  I hope you all enjoy the pics and there will be more to come.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

I have to say, I was not expecting to see a jail when I clicked on the thread. lol I think I would prefer not to know what he did with it...


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe the previous owner was drinking a little too much JD while working on it. You know someone was very proud of that work at some point. The internet does make things easier now though.

Maybe the jail cell was for a chimp or some other animal. I hope at least.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Contractormedic said:


> This here has been my saving grace.  Other than my son, this has helped me more than anything deal with the ignorance and stupidity that I have found in this death trap of a home. Sometimes, it just takes a swig, sometimes it takes the bottle. I am sure almost everyone here can agree to that at one point or another.  I hope you all enjoy the pics and there will be more to come.


Whats with the picture? Are you just trying to yank some chains?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

henrymilathy said:


> It's nice to see all the area which are going to renovate..But I'm not getting that what is your actual query.. What is your basic requirements??? What Is your idea about the renovation and what are the special feature which you want to include?? Firstly please make it clear to me..Thanxx..


I'm with Henry on this one. What is going on here?:confused1: dorf dude...


----------

